# حكم المرتد عن المسيحيه



## انصار المصطفى (20 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حابه اعرف ما هو حكم المرتد عن المسيحيه الى ديانه اخرى ؟؟؟؟
و شكرا


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أغسطس 2010)

*لاشئ .....
*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (20 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة. *لا يوجد عقاب جسدي في الكنيسة للاشخاص الذين يتركون المسيح*. 
أنظر مثلا المرتد الأكبر عن المسيح وهو من خانه أي يهوذا الاسخريوطي، 
الكنيسة لم تعدمه أو تلاحقه بل أنتحر هو بنفسه. 
لكن العادات والتقاليد عند بعض المسيحيين الشرقيين 
تأخذ الارتداد كإساءة الى العائلة 
وقد تتخذ اجراءات قاسية ... مجرد تقاليد شرقية 
لا أساس لها في التعليم المسيحي والكتاب المقدس.


----------



## Critic (20 أغسطس 2010)

*لا حكم للمرتدين*


----------



## أَمَة (20 أغسطس 2010)

المرتد عن المسيحية
هو الحاكم على نفسه بالهلاك الأبدي
ولا أحد غيره
لأنه أختار أن يفصل نفسه عن مصدر الحياة
يسوع المسيح الذي قال:​ 


 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 6 *قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا هُوَ الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. لَيْسَ أَحَدٌ يَأْتِي إِلَى الآبِ إِلاَّ بِي.* ​ 

ولكنه لو تاب وعاد عن الطريق الخطأ الي:​ 
*الطَّرِيقُ وَالْحَقُّ وَالْحَيَاةُ. *​ 
*فالرب يقبل توبته.*​ 

أحكام القتل للمرتد فيها إجحاف بحقه
لأنها لا تعطيه فرصة الحياة والتوبة
لذلك هي غير موجودة في المسيحية.​


----------



## انصار المصطفى (20 أغسطس 2010)

# ....................................... #

ممنوع الكلام في السياسة 

ممنوع الكلام بدون دليل 

حرر بواسطة المشرف 

fredyyy


----------



## fredyyy (20 أغسطس 2010)

انصار المصطفى قال:


> حابه اعرف ما هو حكم *المرتد* عن المسيحيه الى ديانه اخرى ؟؟؟؟


 

*لا يوجد في المسيحية مرتدين *

*يوجد مؤمنين  ... وغير مؤمنين *

*وليس لنا حكم على الغير مسيحي أو من تركها *

*بل يوجد عندنا طعامًا له ... إن جاع وماء إن عطش *

*نحمل له الأخبار السارة عن المسيح الذي عنده الغفران والتحرير *

*من يحب القداسة يطلب المسيح في المسيحية *

*من يريد غفران حقيقي يأتي للمسيح *

*من يريد حياة أبدية أكيدة يأتي له*

*كل وعود المسيح صادقة *

*ولم يسقط منها وعد *

متى 5 : 43 ، 44
«سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ *قِيلَ*: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ *وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ*. 
*وَأَمَّا أَنَا* فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: *أَحِبُّوا* أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. *بَارِكُوا* لاَعِنِيكُمْ. *أَحْسِنُوا* إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ *وَصَلُّوا* لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ 

رومية 12 : 20 
فَإِنْ جَاعَ عَدُوُّكَ *فَأَطْعِمْهُ*. وَإِنْ عَطِشَ *فَاسْقِهِ .......*
​* 
*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (20 أغسطس 2010)

> ما دام لا يوجد حكم





> لماذا يتم معاقبه و تعذيب و قتل المرتدين
> عن الديانه المسيحيه امثال .......، .......
> و غيرهم من الذين دخلو في الاسلام





هذة اشاعات روجها المسلمين الذين يعملون بالمبدأ الاسلامى الذى ُيحرض على الكذب فى حالات الحرب .


من يترك الاله الحقيقى .. فليتحمل نتيجة ذلك . 

فنحن لسنا الله لكى نحاسب الغير .


----------



## crusader (21 أغسطس 2010)

*الصلاة و البكاء من أجلهم لكيلا يهلكوا*

[q-bible] *لأن كثيرون يسيرون ممن كنت أذكرهم لكم مرارا و الآن أذكرهم أيضا باكيا و هم أعداء صليب المسيح "فيلبي 3:18"* [/q-bible]
​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ولا اليهودية فى حاجة اسمها حد ردة
لسبب بسيط ان مفيش غيرها علشان نرتد ليه
الموضوع كله هو ان ربنا قطع عهد مع شعبه اللى يسيب العهد ويعبد اله اخر فقطع نفسه ولا يدخل فى جماعة اسرائيل من جديد بل يقطع من الشعب
لان اسرائيل كان الله محوطها من الهه الامم ومحافظ عليهم منهم
اللى يكسر العهد يقطع من بنى اسرائيل

المسيحية العهد قائم للعالم كله وليس لشعب معين 
فانتقل العهد من القومية للعالمية فلك الحرية ان تختار ان تقيم عهدا جديدا مع الله بدم المسيح
او متعملوش اصلا او ترجع فيه 
العهد الجديد لا يخص شعبا بعينه بل هو عهدا للبشرية كلها
*


----------



## أَمَة (21 أغسطس 2010)

*نقلت المشاركات الخارجة عن الموضوع الى *​ 

*هنا*​


----------



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2010)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات حول المسيحية
يُغلق بسبب التكرار: ما حكم المرتد او المتحول الى ديانه اخرى


----------

